# DNR director approves Graymont's eastern U.P. land transaction proposal



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR director approves Graymont's eastern U.P. land transaction proposal*

Contact: Bill ONeill, 517-284-5876 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural ResourcesMarch 19, 2015

Following a recommendation from Department of Natural Resources officials, DNR Director Keith Creagh announced today his approval of a land transaction proposal from Graymont, Inc. Creagh announced his decision at todays Natural Resources Commission meeting in Roscommon, Michigan.

Graymont is planning a limestone mining operation in the Upper Peninsulas Mackinac County, near the town of Rexton. The company will have to comply with all applicable state and local regulations before mining can occur.

In January DNR officials identified several concerns with Graymonts proposal and recommended against its approval by the director. In response to those concerns, Graymont revised its application to the state. As a result of those revisions and the recommendation from DNR officials, Creagh approved the transaction.

The directors decision follows an extensive review process that included broad public input and comment, tribal consultation and engagement with local units of government, as well as a thorough environmental and legal review.

"This project balances the public interest in natural resources and economic development in the Upper Peninsula," Creagh said. "By moving forward with this transaction, we are providing the opportunity for the development of a limestone mine in an area that has a long history of mining, and we are also ensuring that recreational opportunities continue on these lands."

The details of the transaction include:


The direct sale of approximately 1,781 acres of state-owned land and 7,026 acres of mineral rights to Graymont.
A land exchange whereby Graymont will acquire approximately 830 acres of state-owned land.
A 10-year option secured by Graymont to acquire an easement over a maximum of 55 acres of state-owned land within an identified area of 535 acres.
The total value of land rights involved in this transaction  including land value, timber consideration, and non-limestone and dolomite mineral rights  is more than $4.5 million. Revenue received from the land sale will be used to purchase other public lands. Graymont will pay a royalty on the extracted limestone and dolomite at a rate of 30 cents per ton. This rate will rise as based on the Producer Price Index but it will not go below the 30-cents-per-ton rate. Royalty payments will go into the State Parks Endowment Fund for operations and maintenance at Michigan state parks.

The agreement with Graymont provides for continued public access on portions of the land acquired by the company that are not being used for active mining or for the development of a processing plant. In addition, the state will continue to own and manage the surface of the 7,026-acre underground mine.

The March proposal provided additional detail and assurances needed for DNR officials to support the project and recommend approval to the director. Among these changes: permanent trail easements, which may be relocated at Graymont's expense; protection of a sensitive bog wetland on the property; DNR and public involvement in the review of future mining and reclamation plans; and mitigation of potential impacts to a neighboring veterans facility.

In addition, to ensure economic benefit to the region, the company has agreed to create a regional economic development fund. Graymont will deposit a minimum of $100,000 annually into this fund for a minimum of five years. The fund will continue until a processing facility is constructed in Mackinac County. The fund will support small business development, schools, human services, road and infrastructure improvements, conservation and recreational opportunities and health and wellness.

The many public comments we received regarding this proposal have helped shape positive changes to the initial land transaction application we received from Graymont, said Creagh. Because of those changes, the final proposal resolves many issues and improves the outcome for Michigan citizens.

The DNR will work with Graymont to complete the sale of the 1,781 acres. Graymont will identify specific lands to be offered in exchange for the 830-acre parcel. These parcels will be thoroughly reviewed by DNR staff and will be available for public review and comment prior to the director making a decision about the acceptance of these parcels.

For more information, including maps of parcels included in the land transaction, visit www.michigan.gov/graymontproposal.*

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I see this as a win-win deal. Glad it is moving forward.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There is not much development in this part of the UP. Hopefully it will make a small impact on the local economy of Rexton and the surrounding area. 

I'm sure it will have an impact on our roads. We pay a special assessment for the rebuilding of H-40 on our tax bill. I hope they remove the mils we pay and shift it to Graymont.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

So does this mean all public lands are or will be for sale ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

stickbow shooter said:


> So does this mean all public lands are or will be for sale ?



Public lands are up for sale on a regular basis. There is another proposal in the EUP for purchasing land for potato farms. It will make this purchase look small. I'm pretty sure the proposal was made by Walther Farms near Newberry.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I know there are smaller land sales but this is 10,000 acres. Nothing surprises me anymore when it comes to the government and money.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

stickbow shooter said:


> I know there are smaller land sales but this is 10,000 acres. Nothing surprises me anymore when it comes to the government and money.


Did you read the article ?

L & O


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Just read it and it sounds better than what tv 9 and 10 reported.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

It was standing room only at the meeting yesterday. The Yoopers and tribes that spoke were clearly against the plan. It very much seemed as if this decision was a foregone conclusion.

BTW, the Ojibwas have a filed a lawsuit in court against the state for violation of its treaty with them and have asked for an injunction against the mine.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

ridgewalker said:


> It was standing room only at the meeting yesterday. The Yoopers and tribes that spoke were clearly against the plan. It very much seemed as if this decision was a foregone conclusion.
> 
> BTW, the Ojibwas have a filed a lawsuit in court against the state for violation of its treaty with them and have asked for an injunction against the mine.


What the state not honoring treaties, I am shocked.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out the NCR's agenda for the Graymont agenda. It gives you an idea of what involved. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-65134_65145_65545---,00.html


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Nothing is sacred. Everything has it's price. Is all public land for sale? Hell yes if the price is right. It's a shame. Few people profit at the expense of the rest of us. It's greed and corruption at its best. 

Aquaculture facilities in the Great Lakes are being discussed now. Our "public" resources will suffer death by a thousand cuts. While a few fat cats keep growing their bank accounts.


----------

